# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  A Poser

## watson

I've got a question for you all.
Explain in 100 words or less the purpose of the following two devices and the difference between them: 
A Residual Current Device 
An Earth Leakage detector

----------


## rod1949

Both are to detect flesh being cooked and not burning it  :Biggrin:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## murray44

I'll try 15 words or less. 
RCD measures current imbalance between active and neutral 
ELCB measures current leaking to earth. 
Murray

----------


## elkangorito

An RCD is a device that detects earth leakage current & is used for the protection of equipment & people, usually by operating a circuit breaker. 
An earth leakage detector is a device that detects current flow to earth in a device. It may or may not be capable of operating other equipment (eg a circuit breaker).

----------

